# Glass defogger products??



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Are there any safe products that can be applied to the glass to keep it from fogging up? Im waiting to hear back fom FogTech and Kleer Vu Anti-fog, customer service. When I do I'll post about what they say. But does anyone use a product already?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You would be better off finding ways to improve the ventilation in your viv to reduce condensation on the glass. Given how readily frogs absorb water through their skin, I have concerns about the long term safety of the materials cited in your post. A review of the MSDS for these materials may be of use to you.

Bill

http://www.fogtech.com/pdf/FogTechMSDSDetail.pdf

http://www.kleervu.com/MSDS.htm


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think I remember (from kingsnake days) someone tried rain x on their viv, it worked for a while, but needed to be re-applied.
Also when not re-applied the glass would have a haze.

Play around with the ventilation of you're viv, you should be able to find a good balance between having clear glass, and maintaining a high humidity.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

I am going to look further into it. I don't think the idea should be totally knocked out. I did how ever get an idea from Gene at MotoSolution's about rubbing a cut potato on the glass. The juice forms a film on the glass and helps to keep the fog from accumulating so thick if at all.
So I tried it. I wiped down the whole front glass and applied it to half of the glass.It has been about 4 hours since I rubbed the potato on the glass and the side where it was applied is noticeably clearer. Where the other side is collecting a film of fog.
I love experimenting with new ideas so it is fun to see things that sound odd really work.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have used rain x in the past and it work so so. As long as you make sure to get it all off it worked ok. One thing I did notice is both tanks I tired it on developed a film in the glass that will not come off so I am forced to re-rain x them yearly.

My new battle is the algae... wondering what i can put on the glass to stop that.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> I think I remember (from kingsnake days) someone tried rain x on their viv, it worked for a while, but needed to be re-applied.


Yea I remember that. I tried it and it didn't work, though it was probably just me not putting it on correctly. 

With my tanks that don't have a water feature, I find that even the slightest amount of ventilation will keep the glass clear. For my tanks with a water feature I need some active way of clearing the glass, like a fan.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

